# DVD R/W Model TS-L632



## dewaayuoka (Jan 5, 2008)

I have an ASUS laptop model A6F. I have recently purchased a DVD Writer model TS-L632 and it cannot work. Can anyone help me if this is compatible and if I need a new driver? Where can I find the driver?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Does your computer recognize it in BIOS and in My Computer?


http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Pa...000000E7/810000000C58000000010000659C00002C36

"Toshiba's CD-ROM and DVD-ROM drives do not require any unique device drivers for Windows '95/'98/2000/XP/NT. 

After installing your drive and re-booting, your system should recognize your CD-ROM or DVD-ROM. Win '95/'98/2000/XP/NT Operating Systems support all Toshiba ATAPI CD-ROM and DVD-ROM drives natively. "


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You will need a third party codes, such as Power DVD or Cyberlink DVD to use your DVD to view and if it is a burner you will need NERO, ROXIO or such to burn a DVD. Windows XP supports burning CD, but not DVD you have to install a third party codecs as mentioned.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## shylomayes (Jan 8, 2008)

the burner i have dame factory with my aspire laptop. however, my burner will no longer pick up the dvd (if i want to play one on my laptop), and it also refuses to burn. apparently after i reboot it/remove and replace the drive, it should fix its self... but mine doesnt... what do i do?


----------



## dewaayuoka (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like you have similar problems to me. Except that my computer will not recognise my TS-L632 DVD burner. I want to know how to test that my burner is working? I have checked before on another machine that it works and burns OK. But in my ASUS it is not shown on he system.


----------



## kevinjmu (Jan 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a Windows 7 driver for the TS-L632 DVD writer that can be found in Dell Vostro laptops? The writer isnt being recognised by my several burning software programs.

Thanks

Kev


----------

